

Start ups: Berlin vs London - lleims
http://martinvars.com/post/33358789886/start-ups-berlin-vs-london

======
gavinflud
The language barrier is definitely a problem for countries like Germany and
it's startup industry (at least looking in from the outside it is). While they
are one of the safer economies in Europe, and seem to be holding the whole
thing together at the moment, their reputation for not taking risks would also
prove problematic.

Then again, that's only the point of view from someone looking in, it's
probably entirely different for German people themselves.

